# Sir Steve Redgrave hails fellow diabetes sufferer Chris Pennell



## Northerner (Jul 23, 2018)

FIVE-TIME Olympic gold medallist Sir Steve Redgrave has hailed Worcester Warriors stalwart Chris Pennell for his ability to deal with diabetes.
Pennell was diagnosed with Type 1 diabetes when he was 19 years old but has refused to let it hold him back in his career.

The 31-year-old has made more than 200 appearances for Warriors since making his debut in 2007 and represented England in 2014.

http://www.worcesternews.co.uk/spor...hails-fellow-diabetes-sufferer-chris-pennell/


----------



## Matt Cycle (Jul 23, 2018)

He's a great example of achieving in sport whilst living with Type 1.  He was at the talk in Worcester with Justin Morris on the recent Pedal for 7.  From a sporty family his Dad was England cricketer Graham Dilley.


----------



## Flower (Jul 23, 2018)

I go and watch him play as often as I can as I support his team. It is unbelievable to watch the energy and sheer physicality of a rugby match, I would not know where to start in controlling my bg through that.. I get drained singing and shouting in the stands. He's set up a rugby camp for local T1's up to a certain age at the Warriors. A good man


----------



## Northerner (Jul 23, 2018)

I've posted this before, but always worth a look 

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/get-inspired/36225872


----------



## mikeyB (Jul 24, 2018)

I used to play five a side footie at work. Does that count? 

Didn’t get any hailing from Steve Redgrave, for sure.


----------

